# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Is this forum officially supported?

## garbage

Hi, I would like to ask if this forum is officially backed by FSL3D. Many of us are not happy about the Google Group thing and would like to have a real forum instead.

I know that you refused to host an own forum at this point and you mentioned this forum in one of your answers in the comment section of the Kickstarter page. I think it would be a great choice to announce this place once more in a Kickstarter update to get the discussion rolling.

----------


## Eddie

It is an officially unofficial forum  :Smile:  We partnered up with Pegasus during their Kickstarter campaign, and an agreement was reached with Full Spectrum Laser.
Eddie

----------


## doobie

Does that mean if FSL3D doesn't like content here it'll get deleted like on their google groups?

----------


## mileageglobal

Since you have refused to host your own forum at this point and you have mentioned it on the Kickstarter page in one of your comments, I am aware of your stance. To get the discussion started, I think it would be great to announce this place once more in a Kickstarter update.

----------

